

Why are you still using Adobe flash? - rohshall
http://www.gnashdev.org/?q=node/25#os

======
tedunangst
Because gnash doesn't work.

~~~
rohshall
Actually, it works flawlessly. At least, that's what I found out recently. I
am using it on Arc Linux and FreeBSD systems. If something like flash software
works on FreeBSD (which is more of a server system), it will surely work on
any Linux. (And if something is available on relatively less popular linux
distro like Arch Linux), I am sure it works on Ubuntu and Fedora.

------
logicbombr
To get access on users webcam while webrtc isn't ready.

